# Mill Man Trail



## Tapir (9. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Veranstaltung im benachbarten Luxemburg. (Echternach) ?


----------



## joniboni95 (11. Januar 2015)

Erfahrung am Event zwar nicht, bin aber Ende letzten Jahres der Vereis beigetreten der es Organisiert und auf den gefahrenen Trails kenne ich mich etwas aus.
In der kleinen Luxembourger Schweitz (wie die Gegend genannt wird) gibt es zahlreiche Singletrails auf recht hartem Sandbode der auch bei schlechtem Wetter genügend Grip bietet. Die kürzeren Touren sind auch technisch etwas weniger anspruchsvoll machen aber auch geübten MTBern Spass. Als Rad würde ich ein leichtes Trailbike oder XC empfehlen. (alles andere geht auch auf den langen Touren wird ein AM oder Enduro jedoch etwas schwer)
Die Organisation und vor allem die Stimmung soll in den letzten Jahren super gewesen sein mit über 1000 Startern.
Kommt man auf dem nahegelegenen Grenzland lohnt es sich auch die Trails de schönen Gegend zu erkunden um später wiederzukommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (15. Januar 2015)

Ist dieser Mill Man Trail in 2015 jetzt eigentlich ein Rennen, oder eine Art CTF? Aus der Webseite werde ich nicht richtig schlau.
Außer den Distanzen finde ich auch keine Angaben zu den HM der einzelnen Strecken. Ansonsten sollen die Trails dort aber wirklich toll sein, wie ich mir habe berichten lassen, von daher würde mich das Event durchaus interessieren. Auf www.biker.lu gibt es auch einen sehr umfangreichen Terminkalender zu den Veranstaltungen in Luxemburg und dort wird die Veranstaltung als "Marathon" klassifiziert. Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (15. Januar 2015)

Das ist kein Rennen, keine Zeitnahme, nur gemeinsamer Start. Die Trails sind toll, allerdings fast alles auf der normalen Strecke (ca. 66km). Der eigentliche Marathon zweigt dann kurz vor dem Ziel ab, die letzten 33km sind dann einsam und deswegen "langweilig".


----------



## Geplagter (15. Januar 2015)

Danke, micha17. 
Das würde ja dann bedeuten, dass die 70km Distanz die interessantere Strecke wäre. Weist du zufällig auch wieviele HM die ca. hat?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (15. Januar 2015)

Puhhh, ich meine das wir bei den 100km ca. 2300Hm auf der Uhr hatten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Was ich so gehört u. gelesen habe, sehr sympathisch...bin deshalb...angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2015)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fuqozxjgmqenjrfz   -->> 100er
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dganxdncivtuwaiq -->> 75er


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (30. Januar 2015)

Habe mich mit meinem Enduro extra für die 40km Variante entschieden


----------



## speedbiker14 (27. April 2015)

Wir waren gestern mit 7 Mann und Frau beim Mill Man Trail in Luxembourg am Start und waren alle begeistert


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Mai 2015)

die ganze Veranstaltung war der absolute Hammer!!! Unglaublich tolle Trails, eine perfekte Organisation und das Wetter passte auch 

Zu dem Video von speedbiker14: 
Ich finde es schade und persönlich auch "assig", wenn man grade bei einer Veranstaltung, die ohne Zeitnahme läuft und bei der es um nichts außer dem Spaß am Biken geht, sich immer wieder Strategen an den unmöglichsten Stellen an langsameren oder wartenden Fahrern vorbei drücken und zwängen muss. Mich persönlich ärgert sowas immer und zeugt nicht wirklich von Sportsgeist.
Ansonsten aber ein schönes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (2. Mai 2015)

Lieber twenty1
Genauso assig und wenig sportsgeist 
legen die Kandidaten an den Tag die keine Rücksicht auf diejenigen nehmen die eben schneller können. Man kann sich auch mal umdrehen oder auch seine plauderstunde an anderer Stelle abhalten. Das ganze gilt für mit und ohne Zeitnahme


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Mai 2015)

Bei einem Rennen kann ich das verstehen, dass man da um jede Sekunden kämpft... aber bei einer CTF-ähnlichen Veranstaltung  sollte der Spass und die Rücksichtnahme im Vordergrund stehen. Und was bringt mir bzw. der Person auf dem Video (stellvertretend jetzt mal für alle, die sich so verhalten) solche ein Verhalten? Zumal, wenn man bedenkt, dass man 40 bzw. 70 km unterwegs ist...?!? Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass keiner der hinteren Fahrer, die da (aus meiner Sicht) teilweise recht rücksichtslos überholt wurden, aus Jux und Dollerei da von Rad gesteigen ist, sondern weil ein vorderer Fahrer langsamer war.

Aber... zum einen ist das meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu solche einem Verhalten, zum anderen ist dieser Thread nicht der richtige für solch eine Diskussion. Hier sollte man sich doch mehr über die tolle Veranstaltung auslassen... und das war sie zweifelsohne!!! Den Termin für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir schon dick markiert!!


----------



## blowmountain (12. April 2016)

hi ich bin für die 40 km angemeldet und freu mich schon sehr drauf, ist mein erstes Rennen überhaupt.
habe ein Enduro und ein 29er XC hardtail zur Auswahl.
tendiere zum hardtail und was die Videos so zeigen sollte das machbar sein.
oder ist das Terrain ist doch zu knifflig?
ich will einfach nur Spaß haben, ohne Zeitdruck.
Danke für Empfehlungen.


----------



## Terenze (23. April 2016)

Den Videos nach wirst Du auf der 40er mit 29XC gut unterwegs sein  Werde mit 29AM dort sein..
Edith: Waren etliche mit HT dort, aber auch viele jenseits von 100mm.. Im Endeffekt gabs auf der 40er 1-2 Abschnitte wo ich mit meinem Fully ganz froh war  Zum Event selbst: Orga gut, Strecke gegen Ende immer besser


----------



## Nussketier (24. April 2016)

Schöne Strecke (40km). Hat mir trotz Aprilwetters und deshalb eher kalt sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. April 2016)

Mega geile Strecke! Dürfte sie 105km lang bei Sonne, Regen, Graupel und Schnee genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (10. Februar 2017)

Ist wieder soweit 
Anmeldung für die 100 ist raus, Startgeld überwiesen 

Bin gespannt


----------



## pacechris (28. Februar 2017)

Es sind fast alle Startpätze vergeben 

https://www.mullerthalcycling.com


----------



## pacechris (23. April 2017)




----------



## Terenze (23. April 2017)

Habe noch eine Karte (40km), bei Interesse PN.


----------



## pacechris (22. April 2019)

Ist wieder soweit 

https://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2019-d/


----------

